# Favorite food dish?



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

I've been using the large troughs that come with the F040. They are so big that my budgies stand inside of them to eat and often poop on their food. 
What type of bowl do you use that is easy for the birds to eat out of and easy to clean? Seems to me that most dishes are not really budgie ergonomic.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You can try a stainless steel cup like the ones in this link, https://www.mysafebirdstore.com/CUPS_BOWLS-STAINLESS_STEEL_BOWLS.html many places carry these but the small ones can be hard to find in a store, I have several but ordered them online years ago and now I can no longer find the size I got, which is even smaller than the 5 ounce ones that seem to be the smallest ones I can find now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I also use stainless steel bowls in my F040s and F050s.*


----------

